# Help with router inlay kit



## Celebane (May 8, 2017)

My Task
Inlay a 3" x 5" oval into a workpiece

My Resources
DeWALT DW618 Plunge Router
Whiteside 9500 Inlay Kit (1 3/8" insert, 5/16" OD Barrel, 9/16" OD collar, 1/8" Down Cut Spiral bit)
1/4" X 1' x 1' Hardboard Panels
maple stock for the oval
11" x 9" workpiece
3" X 5" oval from craft store

I'll need to cut both the recess and the actual oval that will go into the workpiece. It's my understanding that the hole in the hardboard template will need to be larger than the oval itself to accommodate the bushing and bit. Since the craft store oval is the same size as the maple oval that I want, do I just need to attach the 9/16" collar and cut the hardboard using the craft oval as a guide? Then use the hardboard template with the 9/16" collar to cut the maple oval. Then remove the collar and just use the 5/16" barrel when cutting the recess in the workpiece? Or will I need to use a different size insert for making the template.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum Teddy
Go here see if this will help you ( routerworkshop)
Router Workshop: Making An Inlay Template
I use this inlay kit


----------



## Celebane (May 8, 2017)

Thanks... that's the same inlay kit I have. My main concern is when I'm actually doing the cutout for the template do I simply do it with the collar on or is there a different sized bushing I'll need to use.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Celebane said:


> Thanks... that's the same inlay kit I have. My main concern is when I'm actually doing the cutout for the template do I simply do it with the collar on or is there a different sized bushing I'll need to use.


Remove the collar to make your template install the collar to cut you project material 

I would test your template before cutting you good material on a scrape piece


----------



## Celebane (May 8, 2017)

Semipro said:


> Remove the collar to make your template install the collar to cut you project material
> 
> I would test your template before cutting you good material on a scrape piece


Thanks very much. I've gotten really good at making sawdust and firewood.


----------

